# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers >  L'école du Chat Phocéenne a besoin d'aide !

## Ecoleduchatphocéenne

Bonjour à tous,

J'envoie ici un appel à la générosité pour le refuge de l'Ecole du Chat Phocéenne, situé à Marseille.

Notre refuge accueille quelques 300 chats, et nous sommes en ce moment dans une grande difficulté financière. Comme beaucoup d'entre vous le savent, les frais pour faire fonctionner un refuge sont énormes, et les demandes de prise en charge toujours plus nombreuses...La saison des chatons est de plus en plus grave chaque année dans notre région, et nous avons pendant cette période des arrivées de chatons orphelins chaque semaine,voir plusieurs fois par semaine, sans compter les stérilisations et soins à apporter aux chats libre, et les soins de nos nombreux chats malades et âgés.  Nous n'avons aucune aide de l'état et fonctionnons uniquement grâce aux dons privés. Nous sommes affiliés à la confédération nationale des spa de france, et donc reconnus d'utilité publique.

Certains de nos chats à l'adoption sont visible sur notre site, et sur ces annonces : http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption-chat-30/adopter-cajou-chaton-dans-le13-182041/#post3234270,

Nous essayons de trouver différents moyens d'être aidés, et venons de créer une liste de souhaits, contenants les produits dont nous avons besoin pour soigner et accueillir au mieux nos chats. les produits achetés via cette liste sont livrés directement au refuge.
Nous cherchons à faire diffuser cette liste par le plus grand nombre, afin d'avoir le plus de chances d'être aidés. Nous avons bien sûr aussi besoin de dons, ceux-ci sont déductibles à 66% de vos impôts. 

*Nous avons aussi un groupe TEAMING* *:* https://www.teaming.net/refugedel-ecoleduchatphoceenne


J'espère que vous pourrez à votre tour diffuser ce lien et notre appel à l'aide, sur tous les sites et pages fb possibles.

Lien de la liste sur Amazon : https://www.amazon.fr/hz/wishlist/ls...?ref_=wl_share

Lien de notre site internet : http://ecole-du-chat-phoceenne.org/?Bienvenue

Lien de notre page facebook : https://www.facebook.com/groups/ecoleduchatphocenne/?ref=bookmarks



Un immense merci

L'Ecole du Chat Phocéenne

----------


## May-May

*Bonjour,

Je vous invite à prendre connaissance du règlement concernant les appels aux dons se trouvant ici : http://www.rescue-forum.com/sos-appels-divers-55/demander-dons-peut-lancer-un-appel-dans-cette-rubrique-2755/

Et notamment la règle vous concernant : 




			
				- Appel aux dons non ponctuels pour soutenir un grand nombre d'animaux : les appels à mobilisation de ce type ne seront acceptés que si des liens d'annonces d'adoption sur RESCUE nous sont fournis dans le sujet en question. Les particuliers ou structures ne pourront pas demander d'appels aux dons s'ils refusent l'idée de placer les animaux en question.
			
		

*

----------


## Ecoleduchatphocéenne

Bonjour, désolée mais je ne suis pas sûre de bien comprendre...faut il que je mette des annonces d'adoption pour des chats de notre refuge sur rescue?

----------


## Liolia

Oui, je crois bien que c'est de ça qu'il s'agit Ecoleduchatphocéenne. Il y a les sections adoption en haut du forum avec des formulaires à remplir.

----------


## Ecoleduchatphocéenne

Ok, merci, on va faire ça alors !

----------


## doriant

Bonjour. Sur votre fb ya til un album complet des chats a l'adoption ?

----------


## Ecoleduchatphocéenne

Bonjour Dorian, sur le site il y a bien un album de nos chats à l'adoption, mais nous avons environ 300 chats et il nous est difficile de présenter tous les chats à l'adoption . Manque de temps et de main d'oeuvre aussi...

----------


## Liolia

Oui et j'imagine que certains ne sont pas sociables. Il faut mettre des annonces pour les plus sociables ça suffira je pense. Vous avez 300 chats a gérer c'est énorme, ici il y a aussi les chats libres de l'APEGAL, ils ont plus de 500 chats libres sous leur protection à Calais et ses environs. Les associations qui gèrent des chats libres ont une mission colossale.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

ah en relisant je vois que vos chats sont en refuge, eh bien! ça doit être une sacré structure pour accueillir autant de chats.

----------


## Ecoleduchatphocéenne

Oui, les 300 chats sont en refuge, et nous nous occupons aussi de chats libres, sterilisation soins etc...
Je vais mettre quelques annonces d'adoption ici pendant le week-end.
Sinon avez vous d'autres sites à me conseiller pour lancer cet appel à l'aide?

----------


## Liolia

Je suppose qu'il doit exister d'autres forums dédiés à la PA, peut-être que d'autres personnes pourront vous conseiller.

----------


## Ecoleduchatphocéenne

En plus de la liste de nos besoins sur Amazon, nous avons aussi créé un groupe sur teaming : 
https://www.teaming.net/refugedel-ecoleduchatphoceenne


Pour un euro par mois, l'union fait la force !

----------


## doriant

ecole du chat bonjour, je vous ai envoyé un ptit mp ya qq jours  ::

----------


## Ecoleduchatphocéenne

Oui Doriant, je vous ai répondu tout à l'heure  :Smile:

----------


## doriant

Si vous souhaitez aider l'edc phoceenne autrement, on va voir pr intégrer l'asso en bénéficiaire de la boutique-generale.

Je me permets de mettre en avant un des chatons à adopter :
http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...r-13-a-182125/

----------


## doriant

Si qq1 a prevu d'acheter qqchose, peut-il le dire pour qu'on pourvoie a autre chose. Surtout si ct "qté 1", qu'on n'achete pas en double.......

----------


## doriant

Voilà la commande passée, a laquelle kukuss participe :

----------


## Ecoleduchatphocéenne

OoOoOOh mais vous êtes formidables !!! 
Je suis émue, je vous remercie du fond du coeur, vous nous aidez beaucoup  ::

----------


## INCALINE

Je vais vous envoyer un petit don par chèque. Votre adresse est bien :
87 Chemin de la Salette
La Valentine
13011 MARSEILLE

----------


## doriant

On est content de pouvoir vous aider  ::  pis contents pr les familles de minous que vous pourrez accueillir et installer au mieux  :Smile:

----------


## Ecoleduchatphocéenne

> Je vais vous envoyer un petit don par chèque. Votre adresse est bien :
> 87 Chemin de la Salette
> La Valentine
> 13011 MARSEILLE



Oui merci beaucoup c'est exactement ça !!
merci merci à vous  :Big Grin:

----------


## INCALINE

Mon courrier a été posté ce matin, merci de me dire lorsque vous l'aurez reçu.

----------


## Ecoleduchatphocéenne

Bonjour Incaline,

Je vous tiens au courant, mais pour cela il me faut votre nom/ prénom pour que je puisse vérifier au courrier , merci de me l'envoyer en MP  ::

----------


## Ecoleduchatphocéenne

Voilà le colis envoyé par Doriant et Kukuss, cages tout de suite installées  ! 
La responsable du refuge était toute émue de toute cette générosité  ::

----------


## doriant

Ouaww elles st top les cages, elles ont l'air spacieuses !! suis trop contente !!

----------


## Ecoleduchatphocéenne

oui elles sont très spacieuses, on va même pouvoir bricoler une petite mezzanine  ::

----------


## Ecoleduchatphocéenne

Bonjour à tous, avis aux marseillais, nous organisons un grand vide-grenier ce samedi 30, au profit du refuge !

----------


## Ecoleduchatphocéenne

Coucou , 
la semaine dernière nous avons reçu un colis plein de sachets de croquettes royal canin 800gr...Pas de nom d'expéditeur sur le colis, mais "DON RESCUE CHAT" 
QUi que soit cette personne, un immense merci !  ::

----------


## des chats partout

bonjour peut on avoir l adresse du refuge pour une petite livraison,?merci

----------


## France34

Merci pour eux  ! Ecole du Chat Phocéenne : 87,chemin de la Salette 13011 Marseille . Pour les personnes qui désireraient adopter : Anne-Marie Tel: 06 13 74 65 38 .

----------


## lola34

Pourriez-vous consulter également votre autre post d'appel aux dons SVP, merci.
J'apprécierai d'avoir une réponse, c'est dommage.

----------


## dominobis

Un lien Facebook, pour diffusion ?

----------


## lola34

Non pas de lien FB.

----------

